# please help me



## jamez (Jan 26, 2013)

9 hours i have been trying to load JellyBean 4.2 to my galaxy s gt i9000
i have tried so many things now 

my phone is stuck on the intro screen (samsung galaxy s) 

before this i was trying to root it by cf kernel method, it was all ready rooted but wouldn't boot into clockwork mod and i read that i needed to root it the cf kernel way so i tried that, but when i tried to load the file into obin (pda) i couldnt see the tar file to open it .. i got 7zip extracted the file loaded the file into obin/pda and that is how my phone wont turn on


----------

